# 7x Cree (updated 12/13)



## cmacclel (Dec 4, 2006)

-7x Cree P3 WG Tint Emitters
-Custom Heatsink
-UCL Lens
-D2DIMM variable brightness board from www.taskled.com
-FiveMega premium series holder with 6x AW 1100mah 17500 cells
-Tailcap switch
-3D Mag cut down to sub 2D
-At full tilt each emitter is driven at .750ma on a fresh charge
-Measured 5600Lux at 180ma and over 20,000 lux at around 750ma. My meter maxes out at 20,000 lux and the meter was still climbing  At the rate the meter was climbing I would say it would have been close to around 22,000 lux.























UPDATE BODY CHANGE


----------



## Regentag (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

No, no, no... That *is* an interesting light! :rock:


----------



## Alin10123 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Wow! That's inside a [email protected]? how do you fit 7 into there? Beamshots please!


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

I wish I could afford to play with them McRelfectors... You suck! :nana:


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



Alin10123 said:


> Wow! That's inside a [email protected]? how do you fit 7 into there? Beamshots please!



No beamshots. I just modded the head and made a heatsink. I still need to figure out how to epoxy the emitters in without making a mess 

Mac


----------



## Led_Blind (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Now i want one of those as well. . . . . .


----------



## msm1018 (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

What kind of driver did you use? I'm totally new to this stuff! Im going to try my first mod ever soon. I hope to use a cree in a dorcy metal gear host, I need ideas!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



msm1018 said:


> What kind of driver did you use? I'm totally new to this stuff! Im going to try my first mod ever soon. I hope to use a cree in a dorcy metal gear host, I need ideas!



MaxFlex driver


Mac


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Nice Mac. Weird... I'd just fit a 7-up set of those into a Mag 2C head yesterday. Are you finding a need to shave off that inner lip that begins maybe 1/4 inch below the top edge of the head's sidewall? Seemed like that would have to go.
:thinking:


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



milkyspit said:


> Nice Mac. Weird... I'd just fit a 7-up set of those into a Mag 2C head yesterday. Are you finding a need to shave off that inner lip that begins maybe 1/4 inch below the top edge of the head's sidewall? Seemed like that would have to go.
> :thinking:



I bored the whole head. I took .250 of the base to fit the heatsink and bored to fit the reflectors.

Mac


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Cool Mac! 

I have a 7UP for a Makita 18V in the works like I mentioned to you. I forgot to mention that you can use an O-ring to "bunch" the reflectors into a tight pack. It fits in the individual O-ring grooves around the perimeter. It looks like you may have these well confined without it though!  :thumbsup:


----------



## mosport (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Reminds me of the Infiniti Q45 headlight (world's most powerful at the time), looking forward to seeing the beam!


----------



## kenster (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Very cool Mac! :rock: MaxFlax sounds great but listed as -- at Task?:shrug: 


Ken


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



kenster said:


> Very cool Mac! :rock: MaxFlax sounds great but listed as -- at Task?:shrug:
> 
> 
> Ken



The Maxflex currently is suspensed from saled due to a bug that effects the 700ma and over current tables. Depending of VF in and VF out you may see a problem or not. 

I had a problem with the maxflex when trying to drive a single "X" bin fron 4.8v yet in the Elephant 3x "X" bin mod it worked fine. Also in the 10 watt Osram application is worked fine as well.

Mac


----------



## photorob (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

What size reflectors are those.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

That looks like another fire starter to me...

Great job Chris...can't wait for the beamshots.

TB


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



photorob said:


> What size reflectors are those.


 17mm


Mac


----------



## Ledean (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Yea, can't wait for the beamshots.
Have you deceided on the battery configuration ?


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



Ledean said:


> Yea, can't wait for the beamshots.
> Have you deceided on the battery configuration ?



I'm thinking 5x Li-Ion actually would be 6x with a dummy cell. Or maybe 4x Li-ion  not sure.

Mac


Mac


----------



## KingSmono (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Sweeeet! Can't wait to see the finished product. You know what might look cool? If you trimmed away the aluminum from the bezel that covers the reflectors... but just the part covering the reflector... if that makes any sense. :shrug:

-Allen


----------



## wquiles (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Very nice project Mac 

Will


----------



## Amonra (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

That looks very nice, Looks like you read my mind.
I was waiting for the maxflex to be finished to build my next divelight just like this but in a custom made brass body.

you could do 2 parallel sets of 4 AA li-ion's in series in a 2D with good runtime or a 1D with one set for the absolute smallest brightest.
I hope you drive it to the max and post some comparison beamshots so i know what to expect.


----------



## cryhavok (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Looks Nice Mac.

Any progress on my Maglight? I sent you a pm 2 days ago but you haven't responded.


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



cryhavok said:


> Looks Nice Mac.
> 
> Any progress on my Maglight? I sent you a pm 2 days ago but you haven't responded.



Pm responded you sent monday......sorry hectic week, my wife and daughter flew down to FL for a cheering competition and I'm alone with the rest of the monsters 

Mac


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Mac,
I will be interested in what you get in lux from this guy. I have a 7UP partially assembled that is presently set at 700 mA and sans window, I measured 17,000 lux. I don't have the thermal relief to sustain this for long on times. I am also using P2 flux bin. I suspect that this light you are building will put out over 20k lux if you are using higher flux LED's and can drive them harder. When you consider the ample size of the spot beam and intensity of the spill, that is real impressive,IMHO!


----------



## milkyspit (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



McGizmo said:


> Mac,
> I will be interested in what you get in lux from this guy. I have a 7UP partially assembled that is presently set at 700 mA and sans window, I measured 17,000 lux. I don't have the thermal relief to sustain this for long on times. I am also using P2 flux bin. I suspect that this light you are building will put out over 20k lux if you are using higher flux LED's and can drive them harder. When you consider the ample size of the spot beam and intensity of the spill, that is real impressive,IMHO!



Guys, FWIW I built a LuxIII 7-up in M6 head using McR18 reflectors a while back, and measured just under 17,000 lux at 1M. I know it's a different ballgame than Cree but thought it still might be an interesting data point. BTW, was running the LuxIII's at 700mA.


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

20.000lux is the SF M6 HOLA. 
And I suppose the spill and spot size of this one will match over the HOLA ...


----------



## karlthev (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Well Mac, looks like "ZOOOOOOOOMMMMMM" might be the word!


Karl


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Bernie,
The big difference I see is these are _white_ and bright. With this intensity, you see red, white and blue and green as red white blue and green, IMHO. If something is gray and cold looking, it is because it *is* gray and cold. I don't have a M6 with HOLA but I do have a proto that drives a M6 HOLA at constant voltage (big A2) and it measures 20k initially but then seems to settle around 19k. It's spot is more distinct and a bit larger than the 7UP's spot but the 7UP's corona about the spot is larger in angle. the big difference is in the spill. The M6 has a very wide spill angle that I measured to be about 800 lux. The 7UP has a narrower spill angle (just a bit larger than the XR19 reflector) but I measured 1300 lux with it. With volume control, I am excited at the possibilities of these clustered Cree lights. I think Mac's light here will be the first to show us what the potential just might be! 

Mac, I am not trying to step on your feet here and if you perceive that I am, please let me know and I'll back out.  This is your thread and your light and I am anxious as others to hear how it works out!


----------



## 3rd_shift (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Here is how I might try this with some insanity as my aid.... oo: 
File, or grind off the underside electrodes on those leds and just go for it! :thumbsup:
Epoxy?
Just quickly paint the whole heatsink with AA then stick em all in,
Quickly put on reflectors nice and neat, assemble head nice and neat.
Let it cure.
Wire the leds.
Load batteries.
Point away from face. :naughty:
Turn it on and hope no innocent bystanders get blinded if it works.
If it works, apply another layer of epoxy on the heatsink around the leds and then apply some glow powder, or sand to that.

Just my humble crazy idea on how to do something like this.


----------



## vacuum3d (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

No wonder the Shoppe is out of McR-17XR


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*

Mac, youve gone mad! That has got to be the baddest Mag Led mod I have seen yet. I bet that makes the WiseLED Tatical look dim! :goodjob:


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*

Bump

Pics and Beamshots added 

Mac


----------



## Gladius01 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*

Indeed very interesting flashlight. Would be nice, comparing the brightness of this light with WiseLED Tatical. What functions does this flashlight have (dims, strobe, SOS etc.)? What is the runtime and does it not over heat when use for very long time?


----------



## Concept (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*

Oh yeh I was thinking about a tri CREE but seven now where talking!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*

This setup was scraped last night. I was thinking the D2DIMM had the same 24v capable input as the MaxFlex. Kenster reminded me the D2DIMM has a 16v max input 

Mac


----------



## Kryosphinx (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*

Go DD!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*



Kryosphinx said:


> Go DD!



Already done 

DD with a dual stage switch.

DD it pulls 700ma on high with all I had lying around for resistors it pulls 350ma on low. I think I need a lower low 

Mac


----------



## kenster (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*



cmacclel said:


> Already done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Why go lower? P3 rated 73.9 to 80.6 lm at 350ma and you only have SEVEN!?!



OK, maybe it could use another resistor for low.





So, do we get any beam shots?



Yes, I saw the pictures in the first post but you did change the light and a side by side comparison with something in the same picture would be nice. 


Ken


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*



kenster said:


> Why go lower? P3 rated 73.9 to 80.6 lm at 350ma and you only have SEVEN!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ken the High beamshot would be the same as the D2DIMM is direct drive also. I just installed 10ohms resistance on the low path and now on a fresh charge it pulls 780ma on High and 180ma on low. 

On low the light is still super bright and will run for around 6 hours.

Mac


----------



## watching (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree (updated 12/10)*

impressive light mac. But will you sell it?


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: 7x Cree*



McGizmo said:


> Mac,
> I will be interested in what you get in lux from this guy. I have a 7UP partially assembled that is presently set at 700 mA and sans window, I measured 17,000 lux. I don't have the thermal relief to sustain this for long on times. I am also using P2 flux bin. I suspect that this light you are building will put out over 20k lux if you are using higher flux LED's and can drive them harder. When you consider the ample size of the spot beam and intensity of the spill, that is real impressive,IMHO!



Don I just measured 5600Lux at 180ma and over 20,000 lux at around 750ma. My meter maxes out at 20,000 lux and the meter was still climbing  At the rate the meter was climbing I would say it would have been close to around 22,000 lux.


Mac


----------



## Led_Blind (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey cmacclel, not sure if you say my question thread on making a 7 x Xr-e but it seems you beat me to the punch  well done. 

Now for the questions 
- The custom heatsink, did you make it? If so can you make one for me to   
- do you have any suggestions for the same setup except for the power source to be 1 or 2 ni-mh D cells?

That light must be darn bright!


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 14, 2006)

Led_Blind said:


> Hey cmacclel, not sure if you say my question thread on making a 7 x Xr-e but it seems you beat me to the punch  well done.
> 
> Now for the questions
> - The custom heatsink, did you make it? If so can you make one for me to
> ...



The heatsink was custom built on the fly so I have no measurements as I never planned on building another.

I don't think a 2 D cells are an option with this setup.


Mac


----------



## IsaacHayes (Dec 14, 2006)

yeah 2 NiMH cells are way too low of voltage. You'd need 7 individual boost circuits with 2D cells, and the Vf of the led to be very low for 700ma each to them. The current demand on the cells would be insane too!!


----------



## McGizmo (Dec 14, 2006)

Cool Mac! :thumbsup:

With 7 P2's driven at 1 amp, I fell just short of 20k on my light meter. (that was without a window too.  ) Lot of lux for such a big spot! 

My host is not as well suited as yours but I sure like the battery!







On full charge, I measure 21V so I would bet this pak has 5 cells in series?!?! Wonder if they and their electronics could be hosted in your Mag?!?! Sounds like too much work but would be quite a package!!


----------



## Blindasabat (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounds like a job for AW's new C-sized Li-Ion cells to be out by the end of January! 3C ought to do it much easier than 2D NimH but can still fit in the same package with a modded (simply reversed) tailcap spring. Four C fit in a 3D the same way.


----------

